# saddle for a small goat



## chickade (Oct 9, 2011)

I have two mini-manchas that weigh about 75 lbs each. I want to bring rocks from the local woods for my garden projects and I'm tired of carrying them myself. Is there anyone selling a saddle that would fit a small goat?


----------



## 5th_overture (Apr 2, 2011)

You could try a dog pack. As for a pack saddle tree, I doubt you will find anything that would fit a goat that small. We have an extra large dog pack that we use to train our kids with (our goat kids  ), and the wethers weigh, I'd say close to 80 lbs. It won't even fit on any of our 2-year-old does, so I'd say a dog pack would be your best bet.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

if you use a dog pack, though, make sure that the spine is protected and the pack doesn't rest directly on the spine.

There's a soft saddle for lamas and goats on the market, called the lumbar saddle. A normal saddle of this type would be too big for your goats but maybe you can have one custom made or make one for yourself.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

No matter what type of saddle you use, by the time you add in the weight of the gear, you are looking at around a 15lb load per goat.


----------

